# Oh No - Not again!



## BobL (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm having a bad year - just as my hand is coming good and getting ready for milling, this afternoon on the way home from work a driver asleep at the wheel hit my van and mangled it pretty badly.
It happened on a perfectly straight stretch of road inside my workplace where the speed limit is only 20 mph.
The honda driver was asleep at the wheel - I could literally see him slumped over the wheel, for a moment I thought he was looking down at his feet.
He veered right over to my side of the road and I thought he was going to hit me head on.
I sounded my horn and hit my brakes.
He woke up and veered away at the last minute but still made a major mess as you can see.
I was barely moving when he hit, my guess was he was doing maybe 25 mph ?
The honda driver admitted he was asleep.
I got a few scratches, and a bump on my head from where it hit the cargo barrier, but given how crushed in the van's foot well was I was lucky I did not loose a foot.
The other thing that happened was my accelerator got jammed and the motor redlined for about 5 seconds because I could not turn the engine off because the dashboard was so badly mangled.













Can you imagine if this had happened on the open road?
Of course he is also not insured!

What's this got to do with milling you might ask - well, it's simple, no van - no milling 

DNHB (Definitely Not Happy, BobL)


----------



## stipes (Nov 11, 2010)

*Glad it wasnt worst Bob..*

Seems like this has been a bad year for you my friend..Hope thats the last of any bad luck .. 
I hated he didnt have any insurance,,seems like there is alot of that goin on here too. Hope you can get another one soon...
Take care and maybe next year will be a good one for you....


----------



## AaronB (Nov 11, 2010)

Dang Bob, that is crazy. I am glad he woke up and was able to swerve a little bit and glad you came away with only minor injuries. For a minute there when you talked about your foot I thought "what's he doing on the passenger side driving" but them remembered where you are at.


----------



## 820wards (Nov 11, 2010)

Bob,

Very glad to hear you are OK with only minor injuries. I was in a head on with my 1 ton van many years ago with my two children seat belted in a back seat. A young girl and her friend had been drinking and as we approached a one lane each way bridge, she decided to try passing the car in front of her. When she saw me she swerved to my right and I hit her with the passenger side of my van that I was also towing a trailer full of fire wood. She was driving a small Mazda with a sun roof and when we impacted the sunroof looked like Old Faithful spouting. 

We were all luck that there was no serious injuries and I was sure glad I was driving that 1 ton van. One witness said her car looked like a baseball coming off a bat. The highway patrol officer measured the impact point to where I drove her back to and it was 75 feet.

Get well from all of us.
jerry-


----------



## mtngun (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your crash, Bob. Life has a way of dumping on us from time to time.

Should we take up a collection of dull chains and send them to you to sharpen so you won't be bored ?


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow Bob, sorry to hear. you never know maybe there is a hidden blessing here somewhere..

I have long believed that drivers licenses should be MUCH tougher to obtain
and retesting should be mandatory and frequent...an unpopular statement but 
It would apply to me as well...far too many do not take driving as seriously as they should. hand someone a loaded .44 mag and they'll handle it like its a baby filled with high explosives...sit them in that 4 wheeled 8000 caliber weapon and they turn on the cell phone and take off like its a bouncy house for adults...
Makes this hillbilly sick.:angry2:


----------



## Woodsurfer (Nov 11, 2010)

What rotten luck Bob. Hope you get back in business soon. Odds are thing can only get better!


----------



## TSRuff (Nov 11, 2010)

Bob, glad to hear that you made it through mostly unscathed. As someone who attracts bad drivers (I've been hit 6 times in 2 years, none of them my fault) I definitely feel the pain... and the lack of insurance always makes me angry. Several of my hunting buddies are highway patrol, and when they pull you over with no insurance they take your car, plain and simple.

Hope you (and your van) recover quickly!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Nov 11, 2010)

Please go to the Dr and get checked out. We don't heal as fast as we use to.


Speedy Recovery!


----------



## Timberframed (Nov 11, 2010)

BobL, Sorry to see that. Man that's a bummer. Few years back my wife and kids were in her Jeep down the shore. No one was hurt but some dingdong blew the stop sign and the Jeep was totaled. Yakkity yaking on a phone. I agree with Hillbilly. They can outlaw (and have) use of cellular's on the road though kinda hard to control people who are too tired to drive until they crunch into someone/something. Better days ahead amigo! I like Mtngun's idea to keep you busy. Have a pile of .404's here.


----------



## audible fart (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry about your van. Toyota paid for a chevy aveo enterprise rental car back in august while they rustproofed my truck. Within 50 yards of my house some geek in a lowered civic ran a stop sign going 15mph talking on a damn cell phone. The little dipstick was looking right at me the whole time; made no attempt to stop. Hands down the new "chevy aveo" is the worst vehicle I've ever driven in my life, so in retrospect being able to wreck it was kind of fun. Other driver was at fault. That 15mph hit nearly totalled that chevy aveo. The anti lock brakes didn't work, either by the skid marks the wheels left when I stood on the brakes. Truly a piece of garbage.


----------



## Walt41 (Nov 11, 2010)

Get well Bob, vehicles can be replaced, people can't.


----------



## Chris Crouse (Nov 11, 2010)

I'd have beat the tar out of that moron and put him back to sleep. What the hell is wrong with people in general?


----------



## gemniii (Nov 11, 2010)

My sympathy goes out to you.
Time for an old dually pickup built like a tank.
I've plenty of stories also but won't waste the bandwidth.
/edit - a dually with an 8' bed and a winch


----------



## jyoung_usa (Nov 11, 2010)

Hopefully the second day won't find you as sore but its hard on the ole body to be knocked around like that. I have followed your post, creations and pictorials for a while now and never picked up on the fact that you ain't from around here. It was the odd make of van and the officer in a non-US safety vest that caught my eye. That and you are on the wrong side of the road  Glad you missed the head on and other than property damage a few sore muscles everyone will be ok.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear Bob, but at least your not physically hurt from the sounds of it. Take care, and be thankful that your ok, the van can always be replaced, your health might not be as easy.


----------



## Daninvan (Nov 11, 2010)

Scary! I'm glad you were not seriously hurt Bob. Hope this will not impact the research going on in the New Bil Mill Lab.

I buy under-insured motorist protection, it's about a $15 yearly add on to my insurance. It's for exactly this kind of scenario.

What's the plan for new wheels?

Dan


----------



## BobL (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. Yep - I'll definitely have time to have all of my chains razor sharp before I start milling this year.

I was feeling a lot better this morning until I saw the text messages left on my cell phone by the moron driver of the Honda. Can you believe it - he expects me not to claim on my insurance company (so they will not chase him because he is broke and has two kids) and he will pay "something" towards the cost or repair. Isn't that why we have insurance?


----------



## Timberframed (Nov 11, 2010)

Put him to work sharpening all the chains we're going to send you. @ .10 cents an hour...no beer breaks!


----------



## BobL (Nov 11, 2010)

Daninvan said:


> Scary! I'm glad you were not seriously hurt Bob. Hope this will not impact the research going on in the New Bil Mill Lab.


Thanks Dan, hopefully minimal impact on finishing up the build but maximum impact on full testing.



> I buy under-insured motorist protection, it's about a $15 yearly add on to my insurance. It's for exactly this kind of scenario.


That's what I have too - but the driver of teh other vehicle still doesn't want me to report him.



> What's the plan for new wheels?


I dunno, I Haven't even had a chance to talk to the insurers yet.


----------



## betterbuilt (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck.


----------



## Daninvan (Nov 11, 2010)

BobL said:


> That's what I have too - but the driver of teh other vehicle still doesn't want me to report him.



I had a small fender bender last year, the driver also asked me not to report. I checked with my agent and she told me to report, the bad guy can always pay the insurance company afterwards to keep his record clean. Also, if your neck starts to hurt in a couple weeks or something, you need to have the claim filed so you can get that covered too. 

Your rules may vary of course! Just make sure that you don't forsake any rights or possible compensation by delaying filing a claim.

I remember somebody telling me once: "There's two kinds of problems in the world. My problem and not my problem." Don't let the bad guy's problem become your problem!


----------



## GoRving (Nov 11, 2010)

That really sux. I had a young girl to hit me almost head-on back in '87. And that WAS on a highway. Only problem was, I was driving a Honda Civic with no seatbelt on. That was the year before seatbelts were mandatory, if I remember correctly. Hope things get better for you.


----------



## BobL (Nov 12, 2010)

*Update*

Can you believe this;
Idiot "fell asleep at the wheel driver" just sent me another text asking me to falsely report the date of the accident because he just took out insurance for his car???

Also my insurance company have said they are writing off the van so I have to look for another.


----------



## splitpost (Nov 12, 2010)

BobL said:


> Can you believe this;
> Idiot "fell asleep at the wheel driver" just sent me another text asking me to falsely report the date of the accident because he just took out insurance for his car???
> 
> Also my insurance company have said they are writing off the van so I have to look for another.



Good to hear your OK Bob,let the insurance deal with the other driver and keep those txt messages ,just in case .


----------



## gemniii (Nov 12, 2010)

Bob - 
This is beginning to sound like a chapter in Atlas Shrugged.
A dedicated hard working, ethical person being asked by someone who seems to have excuses for everything to do "the right thing" even though it isn't right.

Collect the text messages for your lawyer, the authorities and the insurance companies. I can't believe the idiot is sending you text messages asking you to do something unethical and probably illegal. Why didn't he just type up a letter, get it notarized, and send it to you, the authorities and the insurance companies by registered post? All those messages are sitting on a server somewhere. Unless he has some unknown power over you this does not seem like the time to "turn the other cheek".
What is the penalty in your area for defrauding an insurance company?

Good luck.


----------



## DRB (Nov 12, 2010)

splitpost said:


> Good to hear your OK Bob,let the insurance deal with the other driver and keep those txt messages ,just in case .



:agree2:

Hope you got witnesses of the accident to.

BobL I hope your luck turns around soon. At least you get a new van.


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Nov 12, 2010)

Bob, I'm kind of guessing theres a police report with a date on it, reckon he's gonna convince the constable to alter the date?

Tell the jerk you have a family too and before he got in his car too sleepy to drive, maybe he should have considered someone besides his own sorry self.
Taking care of ones family also means making prudent decisions.

Sounds like hes from the states with so many here believing that they are the center of the universe and that someone owes them something.

Ask him would he be texting your widow had he killed you?

I can hear it now, "it wasn't MY fault, it was the sandmans fault"

Life is full of expensive lessons for the negligent, welcome him to "Responsibility 101"

- Hillbilly


----------



## TraditionalTool (Nov 12, 2010)

BobL said:


> That's what I have too - but the driver of teh other vehicle still doesn't want me to report him.


Well, he should have thought about that before he was driving around without insurance. I'd let you insurance company fix it and let them handle the guy without insurance.

Here in the U.S. we are required to file within a given amount of time from the accident, make sure you file within the allowable time for your insurance company.


----------



## gemniii (Nov 12, 2010)

Bob - 
Are you sure he was "asleep at the wheel" and not TEXTING?

He could have been texting, which in some of the areas here is illegal and affects outcomes and judgements in accidents. 

I've only had cell phones since they came out, but in all that time I've only sent about 10 text messages on my personal cell phone. Some people send more a minute.

Any ways, good luck and get something like a 7.3 Ford diesel dually, that way the next time someone hits you with a car like that honda you'll have to get out and look hard for the damage.

I had a '76 Olds station wagon that got rear ended by a Honda civic size car. Crumpled in about a foot of their front end. The police couldn't find the damage on my bumper, they thought I was lying.

obligatory picture, my son with his first board, to have some milling in the thread:


----------



## BobL (Nov 12, 2010)

gemniii said:


> Bob -
> Are you sure he was "asleep at the wheel" and not TEXTING?
> 
> He could have been texting, which in some of the areas here is illegal and affects outcomes and judgements in accidents.



You have me wondering now - he looked like he was slumped over the wheel and when I sounded the horn he had that startled look of alarm from waking up, but that would have happened even if he was texting. We have laws against using a cell phone in a vehicle (must be hands free) so now you mention it perhaps he was texting and thought saying he was asleep would be a way to get away with it but we also have laws about "driving while fatigued"



gemniii said:


> Bob - What is the penalty in your area for defrauding an insurance company?



Oh it's probably just a slap on the wrist with a wet towel!

I also found out the other driver doesn't have an Aussie drivers license, he says he has a Malaysian license. It depends how long he's been driving in Oz using it - if it's more than 12 months he'll go for that as well. That's even if he has a licence, I can't believe the number of foreigners that are driving here without licenses. 

Anyway all accident and insurance reports are in and today I start looking for another vehicle. I want to get another van so I can lock up my milling gear where ever I am. SWMBO has given me the go ahead to top up the insurance payout (market value - whatever that is?) so I can get a half reasonable vehicle. Something else that's ironic is I just had the wheel alignment and a major service done last week!


----------



## Daninvan (Nov 12, 2010)

Green light on a new van - good news!

I have a van, but I don't like to leave my saws in it overnight since it has windows that people car peer into, even though they are tinted. I'd recommend no windows if you plan to leave your gear in it overnight, etc.

Dan


----------



## BobL (Nov 13, 2010)

Daninvan said:


> Green light on a new van - good news!
> 
> I have a van, but I don't like to leave my saws in it overnight since it has windows that people car peer into, even though they are tinted. I'd recommend no windows if you plan to leave your gear in it overnight, etc.



I agree about the windows but I don't usually leave chainsaws in the van overnight. Although I had 2 rear vision camera on my old toyota van I would still prefer to have a rear window and I had one side window which also helped as far as improving side vision.

I leave my CS PPE, and some tools in plastic stow boxes plus a mobile ally bench, rope, wire and an axe in the back of the van. A van comes into it's own when pulling into a gas station, hardware store or picking up food. My old toyota van aso had >200 cuft of cargo space so it swallowed the BIL mill (84" long with the saw attached) and it would still have been able to take the B4M (BigBobsBackBreakerM). I'd get a long wheelbase version if I could but I don't have the space in my driveway.


----------



## imagineero (Nov 13, 2010)

from the look of the pics probably was a police report involved, so no room for changing facts on any side. Some people do change dates (very risky) or for minor accidents say that it happened in a carpark somewhere and that it was like that when you got back.

For your case, sounds like no option but to go through insurance. It's true the cost to the other party will be much higher than simply paying the cost of the payout on your van, so if he has the money and can pay up front then this is probably a fair result for you both. He's probably looking at least an extra couple thousand on top of whatever your insurance company gives you. If he doesnt have the cash (sounds like he doesnt) then going through your insurance is the only way to go. He can always pay it off at $1 a week for the rest of his life. Hard luck, but you've got to take responsibility for your own driving. 

I don't understand why more people in australia don't take out at least third party property insurance. That's generally what I take because the value of my vehicle usually isnt high enough to justify fully comprehensive, but third party property only costs me about $130 a year, with a $400 deductible if I happen to write off a Ferarri F50 in an accident. 

Shaun


----------



## BobL (Nov 13, 2010)

imagineero said:


> from the look of the pics probably was a police report involved, so no room for changing facts on any side. Some people do change dates (very risky) or for minor accidents say that it happened in a carpark somewhere and that it was like that when you got back.



My police and insurance report went in within 12 hours of the accident - no dates changed - all correct.



> For your case, sounds like no option but to go through insurance. It's true the cost to the other party will be much higher than simply paying the cost of the payout on your van, so if he has the money and can pay up front then this is probably a fair result for you both. He's probably looking at least an extra couple thousand on top of whatever your insurance company gives you. If he doesnt have the cash (sounds like he doesnt) then going through your insurance is the only way to go. He can always pay it off at $1 a week for the rest of his life. Hard luck, but you've got to take responsibility for your own driving.


Now that I have calmed down a bit I do feel sorry for the guy especially as he is now probably going to be done for fraud and will have a hefty fine to pay on top of his insurance debts. I suspect he will probably flee the country. 



> I don't understand why more people in australia don't take out at least third party property insurance.


Most Aussies do take out at least 3rd party property insurance. The folk that don't have insurance are usually the down and outs, and foreigners. Our motor vehicle accident medical is compulsory and part of the car registration. I pay $450 a year to register my van and a large slice of that is the medical insurance. What sometimes confuses foreigners is they think the insurance built into the car registration covers property.

I've been thinking more and more about the fact that he might have been texting - funny how he got out of the car holding his cell phone. That also might explain why he didn't swerve all that much when he did. Ever tried turning a steering wheel while holding a cell phone?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 14, 2010)

Dam, dude, dam! How do you fall asleep on a road like that?


----------



## mtngun (Nov 14, 2010)

BobL, why are your roads orange colored, instead of black asphalt like roads in the U.S. ?


----------



## cowboyvet (Nov 14, 2010)

I've seen redish colored roads here in the US. It all depends what they mix in the concrete. Some areas mix coral in the crete because it helps with traction when the roads are wet. If oil prices keep going up, we'll see more concrete roads again.


----------



## mtngun (Nov 14, 2010)

I haven't seen a concrete road for eons, other than a few stretches of interstate. All the paved state and local roads here are asphalt.


----------



## BobL (Nov 14, 2010)

Most of our roads are black asphalt roads - we have very few concrete roads especially here in the west.

Anyway, It's not concrete, it's what they call pea gravel and it is laid over asphalt. It's often used for drive ways and private roads because it makes for a gentler looking landscape than hard black tarmac. We have lots of pea gravel here so depending on quarry location you can see miles and miles of it even on public roads.

Although this road is inside the property of my workplace it's a public gazetted road (ie standard road rules apply).


----------



## mtngun (Nov 14, 2010)

It does look nice. I like it.


----------



## Hillbilly3995 (Nov 16, 2010)

By the way Bob tell your insurance he may have been texting, they can get the phone company records and pretty much prove it with timestamps correlation.
If thats what he was doing, someone needs to teach that SOB a lesson.


----------



## BobL (Nov 16, 2010)

Hillbilly3995 said:


> By the way Bob tell your insurance he may have been texting, they can get the phone company records and pretty much prove it with timestamps correlation.
> If thats what he was doing, someone needs to teach that SOB a lesson.



I did tell them they said its hard to prove since the phone company only records when the texts are sent - if he was in the middle of writing a long text (and I have many text messages from the driver and he does tend to go on and on) then they can't tell when it was done.


----------



## BobL (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, 5 weeks later, after dozens of phone calls and letters to my insurance company, this is finally sorted. First they said the van was going to be written off but wouldn't give me an official OK till their expert assessor looked at it. After 3 weeks the expert assessor said it was repairable but then I found out (due to backlogs from a major hailstorm in March) it would take 3 months to repair! So after a protracted argument they agreed to write it off last week and I can now finally look for a new Van. That's why I haven't been posting much in the last few days.


----------



## htpd43 (Dec 18, 2010)

BobL
Whatya think of those euro style dodge/freight liner type vans? I've been seeing more and more in my area - even some local contractors are using them now. They even have heavy versions with dual rears, though I guess that probably wouldn't work for you - you mentioned driveway space being a concern?
I sincerely hope 2011 is a better year for you. I did have car troubles of my own this year - my old trusty 1992 chevy silverado 1500 had a run-in with a deer. The deer, which was covered in wart-like growths didn't make it. My truck needed serious repairs. I opted to sell it to a friend and used the deer crash as an excuse to upgrade. I got myself a 2004 silverado 2500 hd.
Silver lining in the clouds after all.
Happy hunting!
Lou


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry to have missed this thread. Gotta love the folks with no insurance.


----------



## BobL (Dec 18, 2010)

htpd43 said:


> BobL
> Whatya think of those euro style dodge/freight liner type vans? I've been seeing more and more in my area - even some local contractors are using them now. They even have heavy versions with dual rears, though I guess that probably wouldn't work for you - you mentioned driveway space being a concern?


I like those vans a lot. For example, the Fiat Ducato has has some good reviews. It has medium size (3L) turbo diesel that gets very good fuel economy for such a large vehicle, goes 27,000 miles between services and has a 2 ton payload, but the smallest one is 17.75' long and unfortunately I have an absolute drive way limit of 16.5' before my tail would hang out into the street and the local city ranger would give me a ticket. The other factor is width and they are very tall which I don't need. Teh other thing I don't like is the barn opening back door. When I go milling I often use the tail gate as a place to get out of the rain plus it's not in the way.

For this reason I'll probably stick to the smallest Hiace or similar. The smallest Hiace is 15.4' long and can still carry a ton. There's a 2008 model for sale about 10 miles away that I'm having checked out by a Mechanic tomorrow. 




> I sincerely hope 2011 is a better year for you. I did have car troubles of my own this year - my old trusty 1992 chevy silverado 1500 had a run-in with a deer.


That's too bad - I hope you have a better year as well.


----------



## mtngun (Dec 18, 2010)

BobL said:


> I have an absolute drive way limit of 16.5'


That's pretty sad. 

My driveway is about 1/4 mile (1320 feet) long. 

Does Oz not have sprawling suburbs like Amerika ?

Seriously, I'm looking forward to seeing you back in action. It's been pretty slow around here lately.


----------



## htpd43 (Dec 18, 2010)

BobL said:


> For this reason I'll probably stick to the smallest Hiace or similar.



Bob, 
I have to admit I'm not nor have been a fan of anything Asian made - have you seen the ford transit?



BobL said:


> That's too bad - I hope you have a better year as well.



Thanks! It's already improved - I love my 2500 hd.


----------



## BobL (Dec 18, 2010)

htpd43 said:


> Bob,
> I have to admit I'm not nor have been a fan of anything Asian made - have you seen the ford transit?



I loved my previous Hiace diesel which I had for 3 years. If it could have been repaired within a reasonable time I would have had it repaired.



mtngun said:


> Does Oz not have sprawling suburbs like Amerika ?


It sure does but we live 1 mile from city centre on our 1/6th of an acre. You can see how crowded our houses are in our 100 year old suburb. Our driveway has two car parking spots - mine is the green spot shown here.








> Seriously, I'm looking forward to seeing you back in action. It's been pretty slow around here lately.


It has been slow and I've been up to my neck in it at work.


----------



## mtngun (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the bird's eye view, Bob. Why, there's enough room between houses for a man to walk, barely ! ! !


----------



## jimdad07 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow, that's cramped living. I can't stand seeing the few houses across the road from me with nothing on either side or behind me. I could not imagine having to look at my nieghbor everytime I turn around. Makes it even more impressive to see what you have been able to put togther out of your little shop.


----------



## BobL (Dec 19, 2010)

mtngun said:


> Thanks for the bird's eye view, Bob. Why, there's enough room between houses for a man to walk, barely ! ! !



Thats right there's a 4 ft wide pathway and a 2'6" wide gate down the left hand side of the house. Now you can see why I don't own a band saw mill or a Lucas mill. I could buy one and store it at the milling yard but then I couldn't work on them in the evenings. That's also why I have to have wheels on my mills to move them from my shop to the front of the house.

In this birdseye you can see how much space my current 10 x 16' wood/metal shop takes up (red rectangle). If the city council allows me I am going to build a second shop at right angles to the existing shop (blue) so I can double the size of my work space.


----------



## BobL (Dec 22, 2010)

I just realized I didn't post the accompanying pic for this post so here it is;







BobL said:


> In this birdseye you can see how much space my current 10 x 16' wood/metal shop takes up (red rectangle). If the city council allows me I am going to build a second shop at right angles to the existing shop (blue) so I can double the size of my work space.



Also I put a deposit on a 2008 Hiace diesel van with 37000 mile this evening - pick up is tomorrow or friday. Just in time for the silly season so no milling for a while yet !!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Dec 22, 2010)

BobL said:


> Also I put a deposit on a 2008 Hiace diesel van with 37000 mile this evening - pick up is tomorrow or friday. Just in time for the silly season so no milling for a while yet !!


Nice Xmas gift for yourself.

You'll be back to milling in no time, the holidays will be long gone and the trees will still be there...


----------



## Marine5068 (Dec 22, 2010)

So very sorry to hear that Bob.
At least you weren't hurt by the bastard.
You really need to take him to court over this. An example needs to be set. Some irresponsible people think that they can just hop in a car and start driving, when all of us legit drivers pay these high auto costs and insurance premiums for what?
So we can be killed on the roadways by unlicensed, uninsured NON-drivers? 
I think not. Go get a lawyer and sue, sue, sue.

Then go back to milling and have a good holiday season.
Take care out there.
(By the way. My uncle Malcolm Banfield lives in Perth)
~Stan Banfield


----------



## BobL (Dec 23, 2010)

Marine5068 said:


> So very sorry to hear that Bob.
> At least you weren't hurt by the bastard.
> You really need to take him to court over this. An example needs to be set. Some irresponsible people think that they can just hop in a car and start driving, when all of us legit drivers pay these high auto costs and insurance premiums for what?
> So we can be killed on the roadways by unlicensed, uninsured NON-drivers?
> I think not. Go get a lawyer and sue, sue, sue.



Thanks for the sympathy Marine. 

Re Suing the other driver: 
I did get some legal advice and in about 30 seconds I worked out I have better things than spending a whole lot of time dealing with lawyers for the next X months, especially as I know the other driver has no money and he will soon be skipping back to his home country leaving me to cover my legal costs. Anyway I'm now kinda past that point because I sense justice being done - without me even spending a $ on legal costs the other driver has already dug a big hole for himself with his "take out insurance the day after the accident" company and the law.

I am keeping the photos of the damage on my iPhone and I do show folk who I know or see texting while driving what can happen.


----------



## Timberframed (Dec 23, 2010)

When traveling back and forth from the shop I get into traffic alot. I see people texting, talking and when not they clutch their phones like a baby blanket. WTF has this planet come to when all everyone seems to be doing is talking? Guess I'm not a conformist. My motto? Shut the :censored: up and get something good done. If anything hang the :censoredhone up and pay attention to the:censored:road you imbecile! OK I'm fine now.


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 23, 2010)

*BobL*

Just came across this thread.I hope you are healing up well.Sad to see when one of our AS guy's takes a bit of a licking.But your just like a Timex you keep on ticking.Good health to you!
Lawrence


----------



## BobL (Dec 23, 2010)

petesoldsaw said:


> Just came across this thread.I hope you are healing up well.Sad to see when one of our AS guy's takes a bit of a licking.But your just like a Timex you keep on ticking.Good health to you!
> Lawrence



Thanks Lawerence.

This morning I picked up the 2008 Toyota Hiace.




3 Litre, common rail turbo diesel that pulls like a mule and does about 32 mpg.

But this is why I like this van.




212 cubic ft of closed space.

Now I have to back fit all the extras I had on my old van.


----------



## WesternSaw (Dec 23, 2010)

*Looks Good*

Congratulations on the newly acquired van Bob.Don't know if they have those in Canada or not.I do see lots of those new Ford jobs and those high roof Dodge vans are everywhere.
Lawrence


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 23, 2010)

Bob just what do you mean back fit. What kind of stuff did you have in the other van . PICTURES we need pictures . I got a boom on my 78 ford club cab 250 thats mounted to bumper where i can pick up 500 or so and swing in to the bed youll like it got a 1500 lb winch on top and ball berrings. but you can lock up and keep dry.


----------



## BobL (Dec 23, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> Bob just what do you mean back fit. What kind of stuff did you have in the other van . PICTURES we need pictures . I got a boom on my 78 ford club cab 250 thats mounted to bumper where i can pick up 500 or so and swing in to the bed youll like it got a 1500 lb winch on top and ball berrings. but you can lock up and keep dry.



Nah, nothing fancy related directly to milling. I'm talking about stuff like roof racks, internal tie down rails, reversing camera and monitor.

I also want to upholster the crappy mdf side panels with carpet as it really helped reduce the noise on the old van. I also need to fit a rubber floor for when the saw and aux oilers take an oil dump.


----------



## GeeVee (Dec 24, 2010)

BobL said:


> Nah, nothing fancy related directly to milling. I'm talking about stuff like roof racks, internal tie down rails, reversing camera and monitor.
> 
> I also want to upholster the crappy mdf side panels with carpet as it really helped reduce the noise on the old van. I also need to fit a rubber floor for when the saw and aux oilers take an oil dump.



Dang, You are so lucky the previous owners stained the flooring with some sort of oily susbstance for you, so you wont lament the first battle wound on it yourself....

Sure wish we could get some of the offerings fromt eh Car makers, I really like that vehicle. 

On the reality of Suing this dirtbag..... You may want to re-consider. Ask your counsel if there's a chance when you win the judgement, and even if he splits town, if later in his life, he wins a lottery or inherits big time money, would you be listed as a lein holder?

Nothing would be worse than he wins the powerball and you don't have the ability to make him pay his debt.

In the States, thats kind of how it goes. If you owe, and the person has the right claim filed, the Lotteries will ensure you get the pay out you are due, FIRST. 

Around here he'd have a choice- concrete shoes and a shark feeding frenzy, or tied to a sow and cut loose in front of a pack of Pit bulls..... Just for suggesting I do something for HIM. Stacks of crisp bills might buy him some time, but Your time spent ####ing around wouldn't be free- he'd be paying for it one way or another. 

A real **********- that guy.


----------



## BobL (Dec 24, 2010)

GeeVee said:


> Dang, You are so lucky the previous owners stained the flooring with some sort of oily susbstance for you, so you wont lament the first battle wound on it yourself....


Yeah very considerate of them.




> On the reality of Suing this dirtbag..... You may want to re-consider. Ask your counsel if there's a chance when you win the judgement, and even if he splits town, if later in his life, he wins a lottery or inherits big time money, would you be listed as a lein holder?


My Lawyer says probability of winning case is high - probability of getting any money out of him is zero. Other driver is a foreigner with no money - as soon as it gets hot he will return to his home country - so, probability I have to pay my costs and get no money from this jerk - very likely.


----------



## Daninvan (Dec 24, 2010)

Good work Bob, hopefully you will be back in business soon!

What's with the screen/mesh behind the seats? Unless you are planning on transporting pit bulls or alligators in the back and need the protection, are you planning to remove it? 

My van back is eight feet long behind the seats, but if I slide stuff up between the seats I can fit in ten feet which is handy for my 10' long guide board as well as any 10' long slabs I may cut! 

Dan


----------



## bobsreturn (Dec 24, 2010)

*oh no not again*

sorry to hear of your trouble . looks a great van though . comp insurance you pay they , fix . life goes on . if you bounce . glad it worked out for you , cheers Bob


----------



## BobL (Dec 25, 2010)

Daninvan said:


> Good work Bob, hopefully you will be back in business soon!
> 
> What's with the screen/mesh behind the seats? Unless you are planning on transporting pit bulls or alligators in the back and need the protection, are you planning to remove it?
> 
> My van back is eight feet long behind the seats, but if I slide stuff up between the seats I can fit in ten feet which is handy for my 10' long guide board as well as any 10' long slabs I may cut!



Thanks Dan - after driving t around I found it to be a quieter and more comfortable vehicle to drive so long country runs will be a bit easier to cope with.

I had the same cargo barrier in the other van and had often thought about removing it - or at least removing the middle section to allow for your suggestion but the though of some equipment I'd forgotten to tie down from the back barreling thru the van during an accident keeps me from removing it.

I don't have a flat section between the seats anyway as that is where the engine is. 
The cargo compartment itself is 9'7" long and I can fit a couple of 11 ft pieces in on the diagonal if I have to but that is not always possible to do if the van is full of mills etc.

My 16' long log rails wouldn't fit inside anyway so they go on the roof rack.

What I might do is cut and install a removable hatch so the middle section or the cargo barrier can be removed or swung aside like a door way.


----------



## willbarryrec (Dec 25, 2010)

BobL said:


> 3 Litre, common rail turbo diesel that pulls like a mule and does about 32 mpg.
> 
> But this is why I like this van.
> 
> ...


 Mr BobL good to see you have some wheels again!..Now we can look forward to your info packed posts about milling those awesome hardwoods.:hmm3grin2orange:

I 'm soooooooo jealous of the diesel vans and trucks you all have down under.

As some one who needs a lot of room to haul stuff around ( I'm a self employed carpenter so lots of tools and materials) I am sick of throwing money down the filler of my gas tank!....My Gmc van struggles to get half of what your new ride gets!
If there were a van like yours avalbe in the US I would buy one in a heartbeat! And I know a lot of other people would too!:angrysoapbox:

Ok back to the thread at hand, What kind of ultra slick gizmos and mods do you have in mind as you outfit your mill hauler?:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## BobL (Dec 25, 2010)

willbarryrec said:


> ..
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Cheers WBR.

RE: Mods: Nothing major, just stuff like roof racks, internal tie down rails, reversing camera and monitor.

I also want to upholster the crappy mdf side panels with carpet as it really helped reduce the noise on the old van. I also need to fit a rubber floor for when the saw and aux oilers take an oil dump.

Dan's got me thinking about the little doorway between the passenger and cargo compartment but right now it's 100F in the shade and 120+ inside my home shop so I've got my feet up inside under the air conditioner and a belgian tripel ale in my hand.


----------



## BobL (Dec 29, 2010)

*Van Update*

Well it finally cooled down a bit so I could do the small mods on my van.
Here is the before shot





Here is the after shot.
U = Upholstered panels to reduce noise
M = Rubber mat
H = Hatchway
R = 1" square ally tube tie down rails





Here is a close up of the hatchway.





To do, roof racks, reversing camera, and a little storage compartment I'm building into the side door step well.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice job Bob,

It will make going out to mill more comfortable and organized in your new van.

I rmember I had a 1970 Ford E-300 1-ton van I did a van conversion on. Wood panneling insulated, shag carpet. It was our station wagon when our kids were little. I even had a fold down couch we would put the kids on when they fell asleep.

jerry-


----------



## john taliaferro (Dec 30, 2010)

I would wreck that in a sec the steering wheel is on the wrong side . 57 degrees here perfect to be outside 104 is not ,stay in side .


----------



## BobL (Dec 30, 2010)

Forecast Min/Maxima for the next week are
64/96, 
66/97, 
70/104, 
75/104, 
77/104, 
77/104, 
72/96.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 30, 2010)

john taliaferro said:


> I would wreck that in a sec the steering wheel is on the wrong side . 57 degrees here perfect to be outside 104 is not ,stay in side .


 
Almost bought a 1967 Mini Cooper with right hand drive in 1971, I bought my 1966 GT-350H instead and still have it today.

Shifting with my left hand would be OK for me since I'm a lefty.

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Dec 30, 2010)

820wards said:


> Shifting with my left hand would be OK for me since I'm a lefty.
> jerry-


 
Living for 2.5 years in the US and a year in Europe got me used to the other side of the road even though I occasionally opened the window instead of changing gear.

The most dangerous time is immediately on return to Oz where you assume you don't need to think about road position - But - I have several times found myself driving down the wrong side of the road with the oncoming drivers waving their fists at me - maybe thats what happened to that guy that hit me !


----------

